#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > تحت دائرة الضوء >  فعاليات حورس أبناء مصر 2011

## boukybouky

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



مر عام سريعاً وها نحن نلتقي من جديد في حورس أبناء مصر 2011
تلك المسابقة التي تجمعنا وتتيح الفرصة من جديد للمواضيع القيمة ان تظهر للجميع
وعلى هامش المسابقة نلتقي مع الأعضاء وأيضاً لجنة تحكيم حورس في حوارات سريعة من القلب 

ونبدأ أولى لقاءاتنا مع لجنة تحكيم حورس 
و حوار يفتح النقاش حول أهم الأسئلة التي تراود الأعضاء ودوماً يفكرون فيها
أترككم ولجنة تحكيم حورس 



نلتقي في بداية اللقاء مع رئيس لجنة التحكيم ...اسكندراني
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اهلاً بك ...اسكندراني
أهلا ومرحبا بك بوكي
 بما إنك رئيس لجنة حورس هل انت راضيٍ عن المسابقة بالشكل الحالي لها؟
في آخر كل سنة باكون راضي ان ده افضل وضع للسنة دي وده مايمنعش ان دائماً في تطوير ومناقشات بين اعضاء اللجنة للوصول لافضل مايمكن
مرت 5 سنوات على بداية تلك المسابقة السنوية للمنتدى ..ما هي المعوقات التي واجهتك كي تخرج لنا المسابقة في هذا الإطار النهائي؟
يحدث احيان ان احد اعضاء اللجنة يعتذر عن تحكيم لعضو ما لأسباب شخصية أو خلافات ونضطر في الحالة دي ان احد مقرري اللجنة او حد من الإدارة يقيم موضوعات العضو ده بدلاً منه
بعض الأعضاء تتخوف من وجود محاباه او تحيز في التقييم..بماذا يرد عليهم اسكندراني ليطمئنهم
اطمن جميع الاعضاء ان عمل اللجنة جماعي يعني صعب ان يكون في تحيز .. وبيحصل في مناقشات بين اعضاء اللجنة قبل اعلان النتيجة والنتيجة بتكون متاحة للإدارة في حالة حدث أي شئ - لاقدر الله -
كل الشكر لك اسكندراني وربنا يوفقكم جميعاً وكل حورس وانت بخير
شكرا لك بوكي وكل عام وانت بخير



ونلتقي الآن مع drmustafa
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
 اهلاً بك drmustafa
أهلا بك بوكي
بما إن drmustafa من المشاركين في لجنة حورس لأكثر من سنة يا ريت تعرفنا على كيفية تقييم الموضوعات؟ لأن هذا التساؤل يراود الكثير من أعضاء المنتدى
توجد معايير بناء على طبيعة كل قاعة يقوم كل عضو من أعضاء اللجنة بتقييم المضوعات بصورة مستقلة تماماً
يقوم مقرر اللجنة بتجميع النتائج وعرض الصورة الأولية للنتيجة على أعضاء اللجنة
وبعد موافقتهم تصبح النتيجة نهائية وتعلن
شاركنا ببعض المواقف التي صادفت اللجنة في السنوات السابقة من خلال العملية التحكيمية لحورس 
من أغرب ماقابلني وتقريبا في أول أو تاني سنة في اللجنة مش فاكر.. ان كان فيه حملة شديدة على لجنة التحكيم وطلب لجنة تحكيم من خارح المنتدى وطبعا ده كان شئ غريب وقتها خصوصا ان المنتدى ملئ بالخبرات والكفاءات المتنوعة
ماذا بعد إعلان النتائج؟
يستمر عمل اللجنة لفترة من الوقت ثم يعرض كل عضو ما قابله من سلبيات أو ما لديه من اقتراحات ونتوصل في النهاية لمجموعة اقتراحات تبدأ بها الجنة العام التالي عملها
الف شكر لك drmustafa وربنا يوفقكم جميعاً
الشكر لك بوكي على مجهوداتك



ونلتقي وأول عنصر نسائي في لجنة التحكيم
اصل سامعين عن مشاركة المرأة في مجلس الشعب تكاد تكون منعدمة اهو معوضينها في حورس 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أهلاً بكِ kethara ...
kethara في سنتها الثانية في لجنة التحكيم...كيف ترين المهمة الموكلة إليكِ؟
نعم هذة هى السنة الثانية التى اتشرف بها واشارك
فى لجنة تحكيم مسابقة حورس
واراها انها فرصة ذهبية لى لقراءة كل الأعمال المقدمة قراءة محايدة
دون تحيز لرغبة او أتجاه ومعرفة موضوعات يمكن فى الأوقات العادية
لم تسنح لى الفرصة لرؤيتها وأراها رغم الأستمتاع بها ولكنها ليست بالسهلة
أحيانا تكون المقارنة صعبة لكن الحمد لله نستطيع فى النهاية النجاح
تقابل لجنة التحكيم بالقطع كثير من المواقف اثناء فترة التحكيم ..ممكن تشاركينا البعض منها؟
بالتأكيد هناك بعض المواقف التى تقابلنا مثلاً موضوع
تكون لينكات الصور به انتهت صلاحيتها وأشياء من هذا القبيل
لكنها كلها اشياء بسيطة ليست بالمعقدة
هل سبق وامتنعتِ عن تقييم موضوع ما لعضو ما لظروف بالمنتدى او خارجه؟
للحق لم يحدث هذا من خلال تجربتى فى العامين بالتحاقى باللجنة
كل الشكر لك kethara وربنا يوفقكم جميعاً



ويتجدد اللقاء ومعنا أحمد ناصر
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أهلاً بك يا أحمد....
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أهلا وسهلا ومرحبا بك ياريهام 
هذا العام هو العام الأول لك كعضو في لجنة تحكيم حورس...ما هو شعورك؟ وهل هناك أي تخوفات؟
شعورى لا يمكن وصفه فهو بالفعل مزيج من السعادة والفخر والقلق ..فإختيارى للتحكيم فى مسابقة حورس مسئولية كبيرة جدا أسأل الله أن يوفقنى وأن يعيننى على تأديتها بما يحب ويرضى
البعض من الأعضاء يقلق من فكرة وجود خلافات سابقة بينهم وبين بعض أعضاء لجنة التحكيم...بماذا يرد عليهم أحمد ناصر؟
الحقيقة أن هذه التخوفات مشروعة..ومن الطبيعى أن تجول بخاطر البعض..كما أن هناك تخوفات أخرى من المجاملات لبعض المتسابقين على حساب البعض الآخر..لكننى بالأصالة عن نفسى وبالنيابة عن كل أعضاء لجنة التحكيم أطمئن الجميع أن المفاضلة بين الموضوعات ستكون للموضوعات لا لأسماء أصحابها..نحن بشر ومن الطبيعى أن تكون لنا علاقات وطيدة مع البعض وعلاقات أقل ترابطا مع البعض الآخر..لكننا جميعا سنستحضر قول المولى عز وجل(وإذا حكمتم بين الناس أن تحكموا بالعدل)
من الطبيعى أن يغضب البعض فى حالة عدم فوز موضوعات يرونها أجدر بالفوز من التى ستفوز..لكن العملية تقديرية..والغرض من المسابقة يتعدى المنافسة ويهدف إلى أن يتجمع كل الأعضاء حول موضوعات بعضهم البعض فى جو من الأخوة والصداقة
هل ترى مسابقة حورس تضيف للمنتدى؟ وكيف؟
فعلا يا ريهام..المسابقة تضيف للمنتدى الكثير من النشاط والحيوية..وتلفت نظر الجميع إلى موضوعات ربما لم يلاحظونها أو يقرأونها ..وتوطد علاقات الأعضاء ببعضهم حينما يتبادلون التهنئات بالفوز..وتحفز الأعضاء الجدد لمحاولة طرح موضوعات يمكنها الفوز فى العام القادم..حورس كرنفال جميل أنتظره بلهفة فى بداية كل عام
كل الشكر لك أحمد ناصر وربنا يوفقكم جميعاً
بل كل الشكر لك يا ريهام على أنك أتحتِ لى هذه الفرصة لكى أعبر فيها عن مشاعرى تجاه مسابقة حورس ولكي أبدد أى مخاوف قد تساور بعض الأعضاء
وأتوجه برجاء لكل من لم يرشح موضوعاته لهذا العام فى المسابقة أن يبادر بترشيح موضوعاته..
وأتمنى التوفيق للجميع
فى رعاية الله وأمنه..والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 



ونلتقي الآن مع إيمان الشامي
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اهلاً بكِ يا ايمان ...
أهلا و سهلا بوكي
كل سنة و انتِ طيبة..و تحية لفكرتك الجديدة "كالعادة" 
إيمان هي ايضاً اول مرة عضو في لجنة التحكيم هذا العام...ما هو شعورك؟؟ هل من شئ يقلقك او يثير بعض من مخاوفك؟
فعلا..دكتور مصطفى بلغني الحقيقة، و أنا اعتبرتها خبرة جديدة ليا في المنتدى، و ذكرى هتكون حلوة إن شاء الله .و من ناحية اللي قالقني..فهو شئ واحد، اني لحد دلوقتي مش فاهمة الموضوع أوي  و لو إن دكتور مصطفى ربنا يكرمه عمل اللي عليه بصارحة 
كيف ستتعاملين في التقييم مع الموضوعات التي تخرج عن نطاق تخصصك وميولك؟
الموضوعات الخارجة عن نطاق تخصصي..هقرأها كأي قارئة عادية جدا..كأني بقرأ مقالة سياسية و بقيمها و لو بيني و بين نفسي رغم إن السياسة مش تخصصي..
عايزة أقول هنا إن من أهم مميزات البحث العلمي بصراحة إنه بيكسب الإنسان موضوعية عالية. و بيجعل تقييمه للأشخاص و الموضوعات أو الأبحاث على درجة- أعلى من غيره- من ناحية الحيادية
كلمة توجهينها للأعضاء بصفتك عضو في لجنة تحكيم حورس 2011
خافوا مني  جالكم اللي مبيرحمش..و تقريبا دي هتكون آخر مرة يجي فيها 
خافوا منها يا جماعة هههههههههههه ....الف شكر لكِ إيمان وربنا يوفقكم جميعاً، وربنا يستر 
الشكر ليكي يا ريهام..و لأفكارك الجميلة



ونلتقي الآن مع الأزهري المصري
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أهلاً بك الأزهري المصري.....
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأزهري المصري عضو في لجنة تحكيم حورس للسنة الثانية أم الثالثة؟...ما هي نوعية المشاكل او المعوقات التي تقابل لجنة التحكيم؟
الأزهري المصري عضو في لجنة التحكيم منذ إنشائها في نهاية 2008
بالنسبة للمعوقات هي تكمن في كثرة الموضوعات المشاركة في المسابقة بالنسبة للوقت المسموح بالتقييم
هناك مجهود كبير جدا من جميع أعضاء اللجنة لاخراج النتائج في الوقت في المطلوب
وعلى الجهة الآخرى فأريد أن أوجه الشكر لاسكندراني لأنه يقوم بعمل مجهو شاق فعلا ويساعد أعضاء اللجنة في كثير من الأمور
في القاعات التي لا يوجد بها ترشيحات غير موضوع واحد فقط هل يحصد جائزة حورس بصرف النظر عن تقييمه من قبل اللجنة؟ يا ريت تشرح لنا هذه النقطة 
بالنسبة لهذا السؤال أريد أن أوضح أن مسألة التقييم تتطور مع الوقت بحسب الأفضل بعد المشاورات بين أعضاء اللجنة
وما تم الاتفاق عليه مؤخرا هو أنه في حالة وجود موضوع وحيد يتم تقييم الموضوع نفسه إن كان يستحق الحصول على جائزة أم لا (قاعدة النجاح بالتزكية غير موجودة) لأنه ليس من المقبول أن يفوز موضوع بالجائزة الذهبية فقط لعدم وجود منافس له في القاعة فيكون الحجب أفضل حفاظا على قيمة الجائزة
ما رأيك في الإقتراح الذي يطالب به البعض بضرورة عدم الإعلان عن اسماء أعضاء لجنة التحكيم؟
بالنسبة للاقتراح بعدم نشر أسماء أعضاء اللجنة فاعتقد أنه طلب في غير موضعه لأكثر من سبب
منها أن أعضاء اللجنة موجودون منذ فترة باللجنة ومعرفين بالنسبة لأغلب الأعضاء
أعتقد أن أعضاء اللجنة يظهر عليهم الشفافية وعدم المحاباة وبالتالي ليس من المعقول أن يتم التأثير عليهم من قبل معارفهم
(أنا شخصيا حينما أقوم بقراءة موضوع من الموضوعات المشاركة أستبعد نهائيا اسم صاحب الموضوع حتى لا اتأثر بأي موقف حدث بيننا سواء كان بالخير أو بالسوء حتى لا يتأثر التقييم بالتالي)
وأحب في النهاية أن أوجه الشكر لجميع أعضاء اللجنة وخاصة الأستاذ نادر (اسكندراني) لمجهوده المتواصل والدائم
وفقكم الله جميعا إلى ما يحب ويرضى 
كل الشكر لك الأزهري المصري وربنا يوفقكم جميعاً



ونختم لقاءنا مع فنانتنا loly_h
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اهلاً بك ...loly__h
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته اهلاً بعبقرية منتدى أبناء مصر
أهلا بيكى وبموضوعاتك الجميلة
يا رب يخليكي تسلمي 
مصممة المنتدى الأولى طبعا لازم نسألها عن شعار حورس وتطوره عبر السنوات الخمس الماضية
 ايه الكلام الكبير ده
مصممة المنتدى الأولى مرة واحدة
ربنا يكرمك
أما بخصوص شعار حورس
فهو فى الأساس كانت الفكرة من تخيل أحمد صلاح
وانا نفذت الشكل اللى تخيله
لكن أنا بعتبر إن الشعار موش تطور بالفعل
الشكل مازال كما هو بس باقوم بتغيير طفيف فى الشكل
على سبيل التغيير ...
هل تشاركين في التحكيم في اللجنة ام دورك مقتصر على التصميمات الفنية ؟
 بصى
موش فى كل ورشة عمل فى حد لازم يكون اسمه بليه 
انا بأه بليه ده
هههههههههههههههه
بقوم بعمل التصميمات والتواقيع والأختمام والجوايز
وبعد كده اقوم بحصر المواضيع لمراجعة تواريخها
وإرسالها لإسكندرانى لمراجعتها وإرسالها للمحكمين
وطبعا لو حد من المحكمين إعتذر
يبأة لازم أخد مكانة
موش بقولك بليــــة 
ما هي اكثر المواقف طرافة التي قابلتك في حورس الأعوام الماضية؟
موش عارفة غير موقف التقييمات السلبية اللى قيمت بيها اعضاء لجنة تحكيم حورس 
ده كان وقته كارثة بالنسبة ليا
لكن دلوقتى بيضحكنى أوى
الف شكر لك loly_h وربنا يوفقكم جميعاً
يارب يخليكى يا حبيبتى ويوفق الجميع
والف شكر على كل مجهودك المميز ...



كل الشكر لكل أعضاء لجنة التحكيم لإتاحة الفرصة لإتمام هذا اللقاء رغم إنشغالهم الكبير بالموضوعات والعملية التقيمية لها
وأتمنى ان نكون إستطعنا ان نجيب على كل التساؤلات التي تدور في أذهان جميع الأعضاء

أخواني وأخواتي ألتقي معكم ولقاءات دورية مع كل الأعضاء المشاركين في مسابقة حورس أبناء مصر 2011 
فانتظرونا....*

----------


## nova_n

الأستاذة الجميلة بوكى

موضوع فى وقته فعلا اننا نتعرف على حورس من الداخل
ومن أعضاء لجنة التحكيم الأفاضل
دائما افكارك رائعة وحاضرة 
و ممكن نستفسر منهم ونسألهم والا ايه الموضوع بالظبط ؟؟؟
وكل سنة وأنتم طيبين وفعلا سعداء بحورس مرة ثانية
وشكرا للأستاذة لولى على التصميم رائع جدا جدا
وشكرا لأعضاء لجنة التحكيم على الأجابات الموضحة لبعض الاستفسارات عندنا

شكرا

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ازيك يا نوفا واخبارك ايه؟ فين مشاركاتك في حورس. يللا بسرعة شاركي بمواضيعكم الجميلة يا قمر  :f: 

طبعا ممكن تسألوهم بس نحط في بالنا انهم مشغولين بتقييم الموضوعات وده اكيد هيأثر شوية على تواجدهم هنا
انا على قد ما اقدر جمعت معظم الاسئلة اللي بتتقال لكن لو فيه اسئلة تاينة تخص حورس طبعا اي حد يا ريت يضعها
ونتعرف من اللجنة على رأيهم فيها علشان الجميع يكون مرتاح ومطمئن

وتابعينا كمان هيكون فيه حوارات في هذا الموضوع مع كل الاعضاء الني شاركت في حورس نتعرف على رأيهم في المسابقة
ونتعرف من خلالهم على مواضيعهم المشاركين بها هذا العام

دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## الشاطر حسن

*ماشاء الله تبارك الله فن الحوار له أصوله بالتأكيد وأراه هنا قد تجسد جميلا وعيناه تشع ذكاءً يرتدي من الملابس أجملها فكان حقا علينا الشكر والامتنان
والشكر موصول بسندس غلّف وردات للجنة التحكيم والقائمين على المسابقة
تحياتي للجميع*

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> *ماشاء الله تبارك الله فن الحوار له أصوله بالتأكيد وأراه هنا قد تجسد جميلا وعيناه تشع ذكاءً يرتدي من الملابس أجملها فكان حقا علينا الشكر والامتنان
> والشكر موصول بسندس غلّف وردات للجنة التحكيم والقائمين على المسابقة
> تحياتي للجميع*


اهلاً ومرحباً بك الشاطر حسن...منور  :f: 
ربنا يخليك ...
الحقيقة لا اجد من الكلمات ما يسعفني للرد على كلماتك الرقيقة والمشجعة
الف شكر لك حقاً

دمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## أحمد ناصر

شكرا لك يا ريهام على طرح الموضوع وإخراجه فى هذه الصورة البديعة التنسيق
وتمنياتى بالتوفيق لكل المشاركين فى المسابقة
 :f:

----------


## ابن البلد

تسلم أيدك يا بوكي
على الموضوع وعلى الحوار مع لجنة التحكيم

اتمنى لهم التوفيق 
وكان الله في عونهم 

ولجميع المشاركين التوفيق والتمييز دائما إن شاء الله 

بشكرك مرة تانيه وتسلم أيدك يارب
 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> شكرا لك يا ريهام على طرح الموضوع وإخراجه فى هذه الصورة البديعة التنسيق
> وتمنياتى بالتوفيق لكل المشاركين فى المسابقة


الشكر موصول لك يا احمد انت وكل اعضاء لجنة تحكيم حورس واعانكم الله 

دمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> تسلم أيدك يا بوكي
> على الموضوع وعلى الحوار مع لجنة التحكيم
> 
> اتمنى لهم التوفيق 
> وكان الله في عونهم 
> 
> ولجميع المشاركين التوفيق والتمييز دائما إن شاء الله 
> 
> بشكرك مرة تانيه وتسلم أيدك يارب


تسلم يا احمد ربنا يخليك

منورنا يا باشا  :f: 

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## boukybouky

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



من جديد نلتقي معكم ولقاءات مع الأعضاء المشاركين في مسابقة حورس أبناء مصر 2011
كل يوم سيكن لنا لقاء مع عضو من الأعضاء المشاركين
نتعرف على رأيه في حورس وعلى الموضوعات المشارك بها
وترتيب لقاءات الأعضاء هو نفس ترتيب إشتراكهم في المسابقة
فهيا بنا



لقاءنا الأول مع :




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أهلاً ومرحباً بك د/ جمال الشربيني ...أول الأعضاء المشاركين في مسابقة حورس أبناء مصر 2011

 عزيزتي بوكي بوكي

 ممكن نتعرف على رأي حضرتك بوجه عام في مسابقة حورس السنوية؟

بصراحة...
الحلو ما يكملش

يا ريت تكلمنا عن المواضيع التي تشارك بها هذا العام

هي ليست بمواضيع مجهود عام كامل فأنا كنت موقوف لمدة 6 أشهر 

يا ترى ما هي توقعاتك لتلك المواضيع؟

أنا غير متفائل لأسباب شخصية ولذلك أنا كنت أعلنت إنسحابي لأسباب شخصية لإن دمي تقيل حبتين على العزيز اسكندراني..لكنني تراجعت واعلنت ذلك في موضوع المسابقة
الحقيقة يا دكتور أسجل تحفظي على هذا الرد...لكن الأمانة تقتضي ان اضعه كما قلته.
مسابقة حورس وقبلها اوسكار بدأت في المنتدى منذ خمس سنوات
ولم نسمع في اي من تلك السنوات احد يشتكي من إضطهاد او تحيز ضده بسبب خلاف مع احد اعضاء لجنة التحكيم
او رئيس اللجنة خاصة ان اسكندراني هو رئيس اللجنة بداية من 2007 

هل هناك أفكار تحب ان تضيفها إلى المسابقة للإستفادة منها في الأعوام القادمة ان شاء الله؟

عدم الإعلان عن أسماء لجنة التحكيم ويا ريت تكون هذه اللجنة من خارج المنتدي لأن هناك جفاء متعمد ومستمر من أحد أعضاء تلك اللجنة ناحية شخصي!
أعتقد سبق ورد الأزهري المصري على هذه النقطة في لقاء الفعاليات وأورد لحضرتك رده مجدداً 





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأزهري المصري
					
				
ما رأيك في الإقتراح الذي يطالب به البعض بضرورة عدم الإعلان عن اسماء أعضاء لجنة التحكيم؟
بالنسبة للاقتراح بعدم نشر أسماء أعضاء اللجنة فاعتقد أنه طلب في غير موضعه لأكثر من سبب
منها أن أعضاء اللجنة موجودون منذ فترة باللجنة ومعرفين بالنسبة لأغلب الأعضاء
أعتقد أن أعضاء اللجنة يظهر عليهم الشفافية وعدم المحاباة وبالتالي ليس من المعقول أن يتم التأثير عليهم من قبل معارفهم
(أنا شخصيا حينما أقوم بقراءة موضوع من الموضوعات المشاركة أستبعد نهائيا اسم صاحب الموضوع حتى لا اتأثر بأي موقف حدث بيننا سواء كان بالخير أو بالسوء حتى لا يتأثر التقييم بالتالي)


كلمة توجهها للجنة تحكيم حورس 2011..فما هي؟

بكل صراحة متناهية كنت أتمني أن تكون أسماء تلك اللجنة سرية وكنت أتمني أن أرى العزيز سيد جعيتم من بين الأعضاء و شفاه الله المهندس عاطف هلال والعزيز سيد عطية ...وبصراحة وجود المراقبين داخل لجنة التحكيم عامل سلبي فيها وزيدي على ذلك وجود الأعضاء والعضوات فيها ....لجان التحكيم عادة تشكل من خارج أهل البيت !

كل الشكر لك د/ جمال وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق ان شاء الله في المسابقة

دمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،



أخواني وأخواتي نلتقي في الغد مع عضو جديد من المشاركين في مسابقة حورس أبناء مصر 2011 
فانتظرونا....*

----------


## اليمامة

موضوع آخر جميل يا بوكى
أسجل اعجابى بأسألتك التى تدور فى اطار طبيعى جدا وكأننا نراها مرئية بالصوت والصورة 
كما أن الإخراج رائع حقا بلمسات هالة 
قرأت باهتمام اجابات المحكمين .. وقد وجدت فيها ردود على الكثير مما كان يدور بداخلى 
وخاصة فيما يتعلق بفوز الموضوعات بالتزكية ..
وسعدت كون الموضوع سيفوز لجدارته لا لأنه خرج عن دائرة المنافسة بفرديته
أثق تماما فى نزاهة أعضاء اللجنة ..وأعرف بكل تأكيد أن سيجتهدون وسيتجردون 
وسيعملون بالحياد والموضوعية فى الموضوعات المقدمة لا الشخوص 
ولأنها أمانة طبعا قبل أن تكون غير ذلك 
وخاصة أنها - المسابقة - ليست مجال للثأر أو الإنتقام 
فهى لا تصلح أساسا لذلك ..وهى مجرد مسابقة على الإنترنت فى النهاية 

وأتمنى أن يتفهم دكتور جمال ذلك مع تمنياتى له بالتوفيق

شكرا لك وللجميع

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> موضوع آخر جميل يا بوكى
> أسجل اعجابى بأسألتك التى تدور فى اطار طبيعى جدا وكأننا نراها مرئية بالصوت والصورة 
> كما أن الإخراج رائع حقا بلمسات هالة 
> قرأت باهتمام اجابات المحكمين .. وقد وجدت فيها ردود على الكثير مما كان يدور بداخلى 
> وخاصة فيما يتعلق بفوز الموضوعات بالتزكية ..
> وسعدت كون الموضوع سيفوز لجدارته لا لأنه خرج عن دائرة المنافسة بفرديته
> أثق تماما فى نزاهة أعضاء اللجنة ..وأعرف بكل تأكيد أن سيجتهدون وسيتجردون 
> وسيعملون بالحياد والموضوعية فى الموضوعات المقدمة لا الشخوص 
> ولأنها أمانة طبعا قبل أن تكون غير ذلك 
> ...


اهلاً يا ندى منورة يا قمراية
ربنا يخليكي الف شكر بجد رأيك اعتز به

فعلاً هي مسابقة الغرض منها خلق روح جميلة بين الأعضاء وتنشيط للمنتدى
وفرصة لقراءة الموضوعات التي ممكن ان تكون فاتتنا في زحمة الأيام 
وليس الغرض تنافسي بحت ..بل المنافسة الخفيفة التي تضفي جو مرح وليس جو مشاحنة

ان شاء الله تنتهي المسابقة على خير وبالتوفيق لكِ يا جميلة  :f: 

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## drmustafa

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

بداية أستأذن أخي العزيز اسكندراني .. وزملائي أعضاء لجنة التحكيم في أن أقوم بالرد على دكتور مهندس جمال الشربيني حتى لايتحرج اسكندراني من الرد




> نا غير متفائل لأسباب شخصية ولذلك أنا كنت أعلنت إنسحابي لأسباب شخصية لإن دمي تقيل حبتين على العزيز اسكندراني..لكنني تراجعت واعلنت ذلك في موضوع المسابقة


أستاذي الفاضل دكتور مهندس جمال الشربيني 
نقاط سريعة 
أولاً: في ردي في بداية هذا الموضوع أوضحت أن مقرر اللجنة يقوم بتجميع الدرجات ويعرض النتيجة على أعضاء لجنة التحكيم للمناقشة النهائية قبل إعلان النتيجة أي أن  اسكندراني لايضع أي درجات هذا العام أو الأعوام السابقة
ثانياً: كما أشارت بوكي لم يحدث طوال السنوات السابقة أي اعتراض على تحيز أحد أعضاء اللجنة أو مقررها
ثالثاً: إذا أسعفتني الذاكرة في أحد السنوات حضرتك كنت من الفائزين في المسابقة وكان اسكندراني  مشاركاً في التصويت  قبل أن نعتمد نظام الدرجات
رابعاً: اسكندراني الذي أعرفه ومن تجارب شخصية في المنتدى وخارج المنتدى من الأشخاص الذين عند العمل ينحون تماماً المشاعر الشخصة




> عدم الإعلان عن أسماء لجنة التحكيم ويا ريت تكون هذه اللجنة من خارج المنتدي لأن هناك جفاء متعمد ومستمر من أحد أعضاء تلك اللجنة ناحية شخصي!





> بكل صراحة متناهية كنت أتمني أن تكون أسماء تلك اللجنة سرية وكنت أتمني أن أرى العزيز سيد جعيتم من بين الأعضاء و شفاه الله المهندس عاطف هلال والعزيز سيد عطية ...وبصراحة وجود المراقبين داخل لجنة التحكيم عامل سلبي فيها وزيدي على ذلك وجود الأعضاء والعضوات فيها ....لجان التحكيم عادة تشكل من خارج أهل البيت !


أستاذي الفاضل 
بالنسبة لعدم إعلان أسماء لجنة التحكيم فبالإضافة إلى رد أخي العزيز الأزهري المصري .. أرى أن إعلان أسماء اللجنة يشكل نوعاً من ضمان الحيادية من منظور دراسة علم النفس والتنمية البشرية
أما بالنسبة لموضوع الجفاء المتعمد بينك وبين أحد أعضاء اللجنة فلا يسعني إلا أن أؤكد أني أجسبني وكل أعضاء اللجنة نستحضر قول الله تعالي 



> [COLOR="rgb(75, 0, 130)"]وَإِذَا حَكَمْتُم بَيْنَ النَّاسِ أَن تَحْكُمُواْ بِالْعَدْلِ[/COLOR]



بالإضافة إلى  أن لجنة التحكيم متجددة وليست ثابتة
يخرح منها من يخرج ويدخل إليها من يدخل
والكل يعمل من أجل تنشيط المنتدى 
أتمني معك وأحسب أن كل أعضاء اللجنة كذلك أن نرى في اللجنة من ذكرت من أساتذتنا الكرام
ولولا أن أستاذنا سيد عطية شارك مؤخرا بعد إعلان أسماء اللجنة لكان يشرفنا أن يكون أحد أعضاء اللجنة هذا العام

أما بالنسبة لكون اللجنة من خارج المنتدى
أتذكر أن هذا الاقتراح تم طرحه من قبل حضرتك في موضوع خاص وأيدك فيه الأستاذ أيمن خطاب واعترض عليه الكثيرون 
واتذكر ايضاً ان اسكندراني ذكر ايضاً ان ثقتنا في بعضنا البعض أكبر بكثير من أي منافسة أو أي مسابقة

أستاذي الفاضل 
كلمة أخيرة 
تتعامل لجنة التحكيم مع المسابقة بمنتهي الجدية 
وتعتبرها امانة تؤديها ويجب أن تؤديها على خير وجه 
وكل عضو فيها يعد رقيباً على نفسه وعلى أعمال اللجنة ككل


أرجو ألا أكون قد أثقلت عليك وعلى من يقرأ هذه المشاركة
أطيب أمنياتي لكم ولكل المشاركين في المسابقة بالفوز

دمتم جميعاً في أمان الله

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

منور د/ مصطفى 
عامة نحن نثق ان الإختلاف في الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية 
وفي الآخر نأمل نجاح حورس وإضافة المزيد من النشاط للمنتدى
وكل الشكر على التوضيح لبعض النقاط

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## boukybouky

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



ومع يوم جديد ضيف جديد من الأعضاء المشاركين في حورس أبناء مصر 2011 وضيفنا اليوم هو: 





االسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أهلاً ومرحباً بك فاضل ...

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أهلا وسهلا ومرحبا يا بوكي

 بما إنك أحد الأعضاء المشاركين في مسابقة حورس أبناء مصر 2011
ممكن نتعرف على رأي حضرتك بوجه عام في مسابقة حورس السنوية؟

مسابقة جميلة تتحقق من خلالها أهداف عديدة مثل:
- معايشة جو و إحساسا العائلة
- مراجعة موضوعات هامة و قيمة من الممكن أن يكون قد فاتنا قراءتها في أوان طرحه
- إعلاء قيمة الاجتهاد و الابداع و مكافأة من يقومون بذلك و التحفيز للغير

يا ريت تكلمنا عن المواضيع التي تشارك بها هذا العام

الحقيقة فهذا العام أشارك بموضوع واحد هو إرادة التغيير و إدارة التغيير في قاعة المناقشات حيث ان ظروف الوقت لم تتح لي المشاركة بغير هذا الموضوع (لكن الحمد لله على كل حال)
الموضوع يمس الواقع الحالي الذي نعيشه كلنا في ظل الأمواج العاتية للتقلبات السياسية و التبادل بين الأمل والاحباط و محاولة لقراءة الواقع من زواياه المختلفة لتلمس مناطق الخلل و الفجوات الموجودة بين أهداف الثورة و الواقع على الأرض..
أشكر كل من شاركوا في هذا الموضوع حيث أنهم ضربوا مثلا جميلا لكيفية الاختلاف في الراي مع الحفاظ على المودة و أدب و رفعة الحوار  

يا ترى ما هي توقعاتك لتلك المواضيع؟

متفائل بالخير

هل هناك أفكار تحب ان تضيفها إلى المسابقة للإستفادة منها في الأعوام القادمة ان شاء الله؟

ليس في ذهني شيء حاليا ربما لكثرة الانشغال .. و لكن الأمر يستحق التفكير فلابد من بعض التجديد و ضخ المزيد من قوة الدفع 

كلمة توجهها للجنة تحكيم حورس 2011..فما هي؟

أعانكم الله و سدد خطاكم و يسر لكم تحري الحيادية و الحق قدر استطاعتكم
و شكر الله لكم جهدكم و وقتكم و ثقل به موازين حسناتكم
و مساهماتكم محل تقدير من إدارة المنتدى و من كل الأعضاء على السواء
و دعاءنا لله أن يديم علينا هذا الجو العائلي الدافيء المليء بالتنافس الشريف

كل الشكر لك فاضل وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق ان شاء الله في المسابقة

بل الشكر حق مستحق لك يا بوكي على مجهوداتك الوافرة و بث طاقة التفاعل في أرجاء المنتدى

دمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،

و أنت كذلك
في أمان الله



أخواني وأخواتي نلتقي في الغد مع عضو جديد من المشاركين في مسابقة حورس أبناء مصر 2011 
فانتظرونا....*

----------


## nariman

فكرة جميلة كالعادة ياريهام ..وفرصة كويسة اننا نطور أداء وايقاع مسابقة حورس
حالة الحوار دي رائعة واكيد حنطلع منها بمكاسب كتير تفيد المسابقة دلوقتي ومستقبلا

شكرا حبيبتي ..تسلم ايدك  ::

----------


## boukybouky

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



ونلتقي من جديد مع ضيف جديد من الأعضاء المشاركين في مسابقة
 حورس أبناء مصر 2011
ومعنا اليوم:




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أهلاً ومرحباً بكِ لميس الإمام ...

أهلا بيك يا بوكي وكل سنة وانتم طيبين وكل سنة نحتفل بهذه الفعالية المميزة في منتدانا ابناء مصر..

 ممكن نتعرف على رأيك بوجه عام في مسابقة حورس السنوية؟

التنافس الشريف شريعة جميلة ومحفزة بشكل عام وخصوصا في عالم الابداع الادبي والفني والعلمي..ومسابقة حورس السنوية هي نموذج مشرف لعقد مثل هذه المنافسات الشريفة..حيث يستطيع المتنافس من خلال ترشيح مواده المتعدده "اقصد النصوص الخمسة التي يشارك بها" اين تكمن نقطة ضعفه في الاداء ونقطة او نقاط قوته من خلال تقييم اللجنة المشاركة ومن حيث يتم ترشيح احد مواده التي رشحها لنفسه.. 

يا ريت تكلمينا عن المواضيع التي تشاركين بها هذا العام.

هذا العام يا بوكي مريت بظروف صعبة عائلية خاصة جدا..وطبعا بعد ما تركت العمل وجدت اني قد افتقدت اشياء عائلية كثيرة قمت بأدائها والاستمتاع بها.. ..فكانت حصيلة انتاجي لهذا العام نصين فقط..

النص الاول هو نص بين حزني المحترق ..ويقيني بالحقيقة
كتبته في ذكرى وفاة الوالدة رحمها الله ووالد ابنائي، الحدث الجلل الذي وقع منذ ثلاث سنوات في شهر رمضان لم يكن بينه سوى اسبوعين فقط..
كتبت عن رحيلهما وفقدهما وكم أنا قزمة امام ارادة الله عز وجل اذي نقلهم من ملكوت الدنيا الى ملكوته عز وجل..مما ارسى قواعد اليقين في قرارة نفسي حتى ارتاحت وايقنت ان هناك ناموس الله الذي لا بد وان يمر على جميع خليقة الله عز وجل.
الهمك الله الصبر على فقد الأحباء وعوضك خيراً ان شاء الله

النص الثاني هو نص قيظ ورحمة
وهذا النص يتفق مع اجواء المملكة والبلاد الأفريقية الفقيرة التي تعاني من الجفاف معظم اوقات العام عندما يشح المطر ويعز..وتصوري وخيالي لتأثير الجفاف والحر على اناس بلا مأوى يعيشون في الصحراء وغيرهم ممن يعيشون في الأودية ينتظرون رحمة السماء..
وبعدها الامل بأن يرحم الله عباده في انزال الغيث عليهم لعلهم يتفكرون.. 

يا ترى ما هي توقعاتك لتلك المواضيع؟

والله يا بوكي انا انسانة قنوعة جدا..وأعلم مقدار نفسي جيدا..وفي الوقت ذاته أرى مبدعين شباب قرأت لهم نصوص رائعة ومميزة جدا..فكرة واسلوبا يجعلهم يقفون في مصاف الكتاب الكبار..
فما تجود به اللجنة انا راضية به.

هل هناك أفكار تحبِ ان تضيفينها إلى المسابقة للإستفادة منها في الأعوام القادمة ان شاء الله؟

الحقيقة أن فكرة حورس فكرة رائعة ومعممة لمعظم قاعات المنتدى..وهي فكرة تقوم بتحفيز المتقدمين ليثابروا اكثر وليقوموا بأحسن أداء حتى يرقوا الى جائزة معنوية اكثر منها مادية تعمل على ضخ مواهبهم وتدعيمها ورقيها..
فكرة دارت في رأسي الآن فقط وهي تقديم شهادات فخرية لكبار الكتاب وعمالقة المنتدى سواء شاركوا في المسابقة ام لم يشاركوا ..اما وسام حورس على مستوياته الثلاث ..الذهبية والفضية والبرونزية لتكن من حق الشباب المبدع..
هذا ما اقترحه للاستفادة منه في الاعوام القادمة.*
إقتراح آخر بالنسبة للنصوص المرشحة ممكن اللجنة الكريمة ان تذيل ترشيحها للنص المختار لاي مشارك عن اهم ما مميز النص ليرشح للحصول على اي جائزة كانت من نصيب المشارك هذا النص في كلمة نقد مختصرة حتى لا شكر فقط وتهنئة ..هذا مهم لاقناع المشاركين بين بعضهم البعض.. 

كلمة توجهينها للجنة تحكيم حورس 2011..فما هي

اولا لجنة تحكيم حورس لجنة انتخبت بشكل دقيق ومقنع على جميع المستويات الادبية والابداعية والفنية
وكعهدي بهم دائما فهم فريق متكاتف وعادل جدا ومثقف جدا..اشكرهم من صميم قلبي على مجهود لا يحسدوا عليه ابدا..
ودائما ابناء مصر في سمو وارتقاء كما اعهدهم دائما..

كل الشكر لك لميس الامام ...وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق ان شاء الله في المسابقة
ولك مني يا بوكي كل الشكر لكِ وتمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق ان شاء الله في المسابقة

دمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،
دمتِ بكل خير 
في رعاية الله



أخواني وأخواتي نلتقي في الغد مع عضو جديد من المشاركين في مسابقة حورس أبناء مصر 2011 
فانتظرونا....*

----------


## boukybouky

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



ومع يوم جديد ضيف جديد من الأعضاء المشاركين في حورس أبناء مصر 2011 وضيفنا اليوم هو: 





االسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أهلاً ومرحباً بك الشاطر حسن ...

ياأهلا وسهلا boukybouky

بما إنك أحد الأعضاء المشاركين في مسابقة حورس أبناء مصر 2011
ممكن نتعرف على رأي حضرتك بوجه عام في مسابقة حورس السنوية؟

ربما هي الوقت الوحيد الذي يجتمع فيه الجميع أحببت كونها يوم عيد وكرهتها لأنها التجمع الوحيد


يا ريت تكلمنا عن المواضيع التي تشارك بها هذا العام

بعض الخواطر الصفرية (واوعي تسأليني يعني ايه صفرية) 

يا ترى ما هي توقعاتك لتلك المواضيع؟

يكفيني شرف المحاولة وان لم أحصد شيئا

هل هناك أفكار تحب ان تضيفها إلى المسابقة للإستفادة منها في الأعوام القادمة ان شاء الله؟

•مد وقتها أو تكرارها أكثر من مرة في السنة 
•فتح باب ترشيحات القراء للمواضيع الجيدة لغيرهم
•فتح باب التصويت على المراكز الثلاثة الأولى
•إمكانية تعديل وتنقيح المشاركات والأخذ بالرأي قبل الاشتراك بالمسابقة
•جوائز أخرى كزيادة عدد المشاركات

كلمة توجهها للجنة تحكيم حورس 2011..فما هي؟

كونوا كما أنتم بارك الله فيكم

كل الشكر لك الشاطر حسن وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق ان شاء الله في المسابقة

دمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،



أخواني وأخواتي نلتقي في الغد مع عضو جديد من المشاركين في مسابقة حورس أبناء مصر 2011 
فانتظرونا....*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*حقيقى مش عارف اقول ايه على هذا الموضوع 

موضوع جميل يا بوكى ومجهود لك عليه كل الشكر

واتوجه من خلاله للشكر العميق لكل اعضاء اللجنه على مجهودهم وحرصهم  على نجاح المسابقة 

وايضا حرصهم على العداله فى التقييم والتحكيم 

وتجردهم الشديد من اى مصالح او اهواء 

وايضا اخص بالشكر بليه هانم  على مجهودها وتعبها لانجاح المسابقة 

وشكر خاص  للعزيز ابن البلد احمد صلاح 

على تعاونه المطلق  لانجاح المسابقة  

وقبل كل هؤلاء 

اتوجه بالشكر والاحترام والتقدير لكل الاخوه الاعزاء اعضاء منتدى ابناء مصر 

كبيرا وصغيرا  عضو قديم او جديد 

على حبهم وارتباطهم بالمنتدى  وعشقهم له 


واقول لهم جميعا 

لولاكم انتم 

ما كان نجاح ولا استمرار للمسابقة 

لكم شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> 
> ومع يوم جديد ضيف جديد من الأعضاء المشاركين في حورس أبناء مصر 2011 وضيفنا اليوم هو: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*هههههه أول مرة أكون بطل  في لقاء (كنت عجيب جدا )
كنت عايز أقولك قبلها لو حتنزلي اللقاء ده تلمعيني شوية وتكتبي من عندك حاجات حلوة  احنا داخلين على مسابقة ياأستاذة ريهام 
خيرها في غيرها إن شاء الله
كل الشكر والامتنان*

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *هههههه أول مرة أكون بطل  في لقاء (كنت عجيب جدا )
> كنت عايز أقولك قبلها لو حتنزلي اللقاء ده تلمعيني شوية وتكتبي من عندك حاجات حلوة  احنا داخلين على مسابقة ياأستاذة ريهام 
> خيرها في غيرها إن شاء الله
> كل الشكر والامتنان*


اهلاً بك الشاطر حسن....
وان شاء الله مش تكون آخر مرة  :: 

تعرف أجمل ما في اللقاءات التلقائية في الرد من غير اي تلميع  :: 
بتجعل من اللقاء شئ حي ملموس تشعر به وتسمعه في أذنك وتراه بأعينك وهو فقط كلمات على شاشة

الفعاليات بس اللقاءت بتاعتها بتكون سريعة علشان خاصة بمناسبة محددة وهي حورس
فبيكون عنصر الإنتقال السريع من عضو لعضو ومن مواضيع لمواضيع مهم
علشان نقدر نتعرف على اراء اكبر قدر ممكن في وقت قصير

الشاطر حسن...سعيدة انك قبلت تكون احد ضيوفي وكل الشكر لك
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> *حقيقى مش عارف اقول ايه على هذا الموضوع 
> 
> موضوع جميل يا بوكى ومجهود لك عليه كل الشكر*


اهلا اهلا اسكندراني منور ...
كان الله في العون وربنا يعينك انت وكل لجنة التحكيم على المجهود الشاق في المسابقة

يا فندم شكر ايه ...لا شكر على واجب 
كلنا لازم نجتهد ...ده حورس يا جماعة على رأي مدحت شلبي  :: 

دمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## boukybouky

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



ونلتقي من جديد مع ضيف جديد من الأعضاء المشاركين في مسابقة
 حورس أبناء مصر 2011
ومعنا اليوم:




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أهلاً ومرحباً بكِ nariman ...

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
اهلا بكٍ يا ريهام.. وكل حورس واحنا طيبين ..

بما إنكِ أحدى الأعضاء المشاركات في مسابقة حورس أبناء مصر 2011
 ممكن نتعرف على رأيك بوجه عام في مسابقة حورس السنوية؟

المسابقة نفسها كعادة سنوية للمنتدى شئ رائع ومطلوب جدا.. بتعمل جو جميل بينا
طبعا فيه تنافس انما الأصل هو المشاركة واننا نجتمع على شئ.. احتفالية فعلا كلنا مستفيدين منها علشان هدفها تطلع أجمل حصاد للمنتدى في عام 

يا ريت تكلمينا عن المواضيع التي تشاركين بها هذا العام.

موضوع وحيد كتبته السنة دي في القاعة العامة ..بعنوان الرصيد الحالي صفر
عبارة عن همسة خفيفة وفضفضة

يا ترى ما هي توقعاتك لتلك المواضيع؟

بصراحة مش متوقعة انه يليق بالمنافسة على المراكز الثلاث الأولى انما حبيت أشارك به علشان الصحبة ماتفوتنيش معاكم وكمان مين عارف يمكن تبقى فرصة مشاهدة تانية له وحد يقراه لأول مرة ويطلع منه بحاجة تفيده.

هل هناك أفكار تحبِ ان تضيفينها إلى المسابقة للإستفادة منها في الأعوام القادمة ان شاء الله؟

هو فيه حاجة نفسي أسأل عنها ..كان تقريبا العام قبل الماضي كان بيتم اظهار تصويت اللجنة على الموضوعات أول بأول طبعا مع اخفاء الأسماء
مجرد اننا كنا بنشوف قائمة الموضوعات عن كل قاعة وكل صوت أخد كام صوت
الحكاية دي كانت بتبقى كويسة علشان كمان يتاكد الجميع من ان كل موضوع اخد حقه من المشاهدة من اعضاء اللجنة وان (كلهم ) قاموا بالتصويت والتقييم
غير كده المسابقة قواعدها وأركانها مكتملة في رأيي ولا تحتاج تعديل او اضافة 

كلمة توجهينها للجنة تحكيم حورس 2011..فما هي

أقولهم الله يكون في عونكم ..هي مسئولية كبيرة بصراحة
مش سهل انكم تبقوا مطالبين بالقراءة والاستيعاب لأفكار وموضوعات متعددة المجالات والرؤى..وبعد كده تقيموها بموضوعية وحيادية تامة بغض النظر عن اقتناعكم الشخصي او مدى اتفاقكم او اختلافكم معها
لكن انا على ثقة في قدرتكم على ده ان شاء الله والفريق كمان واضح انه بيحرص على التنوع في أعضاؤه بالشكل اللي حيخليكم تكملوا بعض
بالتوفيق و تحياتي الخالصة لكم..

كل الشكر لك nariman ...وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق ان شاء الله في المسابقة

شكرا يا ريهام .. ربنا يوفقنا جميعا 

دمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،



أخواني وأخواتي نلتقي في الغد مع عضو جديد من المشاركين في مسابقة حورس أبناء مصر 2011 
فانتظرونا....*

----------


## boukybouky

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



ومع يوم جديد ضيف جديد من الأعضاء المشاركين في حورس أبناء مصر 2011 وضيفنا اليوم هو:





االسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أهلاً ومرحباً بك zizoYAzizo ...

ازيك يا بوكى

بما إنك أحد الأعضاء المشاركين في مسابقة حورس أبناء مصر 2011
ممكن نتعرف على رأي حضرتك بوجه عام في مسابقة حورس السنوية؟

مسابقه حورس مسابقه جميلة وانا بحبها اصلا لانها بتجمعنا كل سنه وفيه ناس ممكن يكونو غايبين عندنا وبنرجع نشوفهم من جديد وقت مسابقه حورس وبتعرفنا على مواضيع كتير ممكن تكون تايهه عننا فى العام كله 

يا ريت تكلمنا عن المواضيع التي تشارك بها هذا العام

مقدرش يابوكى اقيم انا مواضيعى بس كل موضوع فيهم لنفسى احب من الاخر

يا ترى ما هي توقعاتك لتلك المواضيع؟

مش عارف والله يابوكى بس اتمنى فعلا ان موضوع رحمة يفوز لانه احبهم الى قلبى 

هل هناك أفكار تحب ان تضيفها إلى المسابقة للإستفادة منها في الأعوام القادمة ان شاء الله؟

لا يابوكى مافيش عندى افكار للمسابقه لانى شايفها مسابقه جميله ولو ظهر اى حاجه فى دماغى اكيد هقولكم 

كلمة توجهها للجنة تحكيم حورس 2011..فما هي؟

ربنا يكون فى عونكم ويقويكم على كم المواضيع الكبير الى بيحتاج مراجعه ومشاروات وغيرها وتعب لولى فى التصميمات الجميله الى بتعملها مصممه المنتدى الاول 

كل الشكر لك zizoYAzizo وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق ان شاء الله في المسابقة
شكراً يا بوكي  

دمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،



أخواني وأخواتي نلتقي في الغد مع عضو جديد من المشاركين في مسابقة حورس أبناء مصر 2011 
فانتظرونا....*

----------


## الشحرورة

*العسولة بوكى

يا سلام يا سلام على احلى كلام
عيونى سهرانه ما انا عارفه انام
من التفكير فى حورس
العام وكل عام

انا عايزة اقووووووول كتير فى اللجنة
بس خايفة لانى بردة مشاركة
بس اكيد راح تيجى لحدى الفرصة
ههههههههههههههههههههه
طبعا فهمتونى

كل سنة وانتم طيبين*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> بداية أستأذن أخي العزيز اسكندراني .. وزملائي أعضاء لجنة التحكيم في أن أقوم بالرد على دكتور مهندس جمال الشربيني حتى لايتحرج اسكندراني من الرد
> 
> 
> أستاذي الفاضل دكتور مهندس جمال الشربيني 
> نقاط سريعة 
> أولاً: في ردي في بداية هذا الموضوع أوضحت أن مقرر اللجنة يقوم بتجميع الدرجات ويعرض النتيجة على أعضاء لجنة التحكيم للمناقشة النهائية قبل إعلان النتيجة أي أن  اسكندراني لايضع أي درجات هذا العام أو الأعوام السابقة
> ثانياً: كما أشارت بوكي لم يحدث طوال السنوات السابقة أي اعتراض على تحيز أحد أعضاء اللجنة أو مقررها
> ...


*


* عذرا عزيزي الدكتور مصطفي  لتأخري في الرد على مشاركتك بأعلاه والتى لم ألحظها إلا اليوم ...عزيزي أنت تتكلم عن مجتمع "المنتدي الفاضل" علي وزن "المدينة الفاضلة" مع كل الإعتذار للأستاذ فاضل مراقب المنتدى....
عزيزي الدكتور مصطفي أنت تتكلم عن مجتمع ملائكي وغير بشري  في حين نحن جميعا بشر من لحم ودم وحب وكراهية وعذرا لصراحتي الخالية دائما من النفاق فأنا والأستاذ أحمد ناصر على خلاف سياسي  وإن لم يكن معروف للبعض فهو معروف لله علام الغيوب وعلام ما تكنه وتخفيه الصدور  ومن هنا جاءت دائما إقتراحاتي بخصوص لجنة التحكيم الخارجية ....وأيضا هذا العام في الفيس بووك حصل سوء تفاهم بيني وبين الدكتورة إيمان الشامي... وتحسبا لمقص الرقيب سأرسل مشاركتي هذه عبر البريد الخاص...

وأنا لو كنت عضوا في لجنة تحكيم ورأيت نفسي على خلاف شخصي مع أحد المتسابقين  لكنت أعلنت إنسحابي  الفوري من لجنة التحكيم  حتى تضمن اللجنة حيادها التام..!
والحكاية كلها مسألة مبادئ  أساسية  Basic Principles
وليست لها أية علاقة بفوزي أو عدم فوزي في أية مسابقة هنا أوهناك فجائزتي الكبري أنتظرها فقط من خالق هذا الكون الله سبحانه وتعالى

 *
* :: 



 ::

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> *العسولة بوكى
> 
> يا سلام يا سلام على احلى كلام
> عيونى سهرانه ما انا عارفه انام
> من التفكير فى حورس
> العام وكل عام
> 
> انا عايزة اقووووووول كتير فى اللجنة
> بس خايفة لانى بردة مشاركة
> ...


 
اهلا بك الشحرورة منورة.. :f: 

اكتر من كده كلام هيبقى تأثير على لجنة التحكيم ههههههههههههه
ربنا يجمعنا في الخير دايماً
وكل حورس وانت بصحة وسعادة

دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

د/ جمال ...اسمح لي اقول رأيي في هذا الموضوع
طبيعي ان يشعر اي عضو بقلق لو كان بينه وبين أعضاء لجنة التحكيم اي خلافات وهذا ما أشار إليه احمد ناصر في رده في الفعاليات وارفق مجدداً رده هنا:




> البعض من الأعضاء يقلق من فكرة وجود خلافات سابقة بينهم وبين بعض أعضاء لجنة التحكيم...بماذا يرد عليهم أحمد ناصر؟
> الحقيقة أن هذه التخوفات مشروعة..ومن الطبيعى أن تجول بخاطر البعض..كما أن هناك تخوفات أخرى من المجاملات لبعض المتسابقين على حساب البعض الآخر..لكننى بالأصالة عن نفسى وبالنيابة عن كل أعضاء لجنة التحكيم أطمئن الجميع أن المفاضلة بين الموضوعات ستكون للموضوعات لا لأسماء أصحابها..نحن بشر ومن الطبيعى أن تكون لنا علاقات وطيدة مع البعض وعلاقات أقل ترابطا مع البعض الآخر..لكننا جميعا سنستحضر قول المولى عز وجل(وإذا حكمتم بين الناس أن تحكموا بالعدل)
> من الطبيعى أن يغضب البعض فى حالة عدم فوز موضوعات يرونها أجدر بالفوز من التى ستفوز..لكن العملية تقديرية..والغرض من المسابقة يتعدى المنافسة ويهدف إلى أن يتجمع كل الأعضاء حول موضوعات بعضهم البعض فى جو من الأخوة والصداقة


ولأننا بشر ولسنا ملائكة نغضب من البعض وتكون لدينا بعض الإنطباعات ضدهم او مواقف شخصية
وأكيد هذا يتم اخذه في الحسبان لأن كما قلت حضرتك هذه أشياء لا تخفى على أحد
ولأن التحكيم يتم من خلال اكثر من شخص بالتالي النتيجة لا تعتمد على شخص واحد بعينه
وغير منطقي ان تكون كل اللجنة واخدة موقف من حضرتك او من اي احد من الأعضاء

وهناك سبب آخر يجعل تعمد الإستبعاد شئ غير وارد الا وهو ان حورس مسابقة الغرض منها تنشيط المنتدى في المقام الاول وليس خلق مزيد من الإحتقان 
بالتالي لن يتعمد اي احد عمل اي شئ من شأنه تبدأ خلافات جديدة تضر بالجو العام وتضر بالهدف الاساسي لحورس

دمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## boukybouky

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



ونلتقي من جديد مع ضيف جديد من الأعضاء المشاركين في مسابقة
 حورس أبناء مصر 2011
ومعنا اليوم:




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أهلاً ومرحباً بكِ اليمامة ...

أهلا بكِ بوكى ..وأشكرك جدا على هذا الموضوع الحوارى الجديد والذى جاء فى وقته ليدعم مسابقة حورس ..هذا الحدث السعيد .. وشىء يسعدنى أن أكون بصحبتك ..

بما إنكِ أحدى الأعضاء المشاركات في مسابقة حورس أبناء مصر 2011
 ممكن نتعرف على رأيك بوجه عام في مسابقة حورس السنوية؟

الحقيقة مسابقة حورس من المناسبات التى أحبها وأعتزبها فى المنتدى ..واعتبرها عرسا ثقافيا رفيعا ليس فقط لأن لها رونق وبعد اجتماعى مميز يجمعنا ويسعدنا خلال اقامتها الحاضرة فى المنتدى ..ولكن بالإضافة لذلك فهى توفر لنا حصاد ثرى ..ناضج وممتع ..على المستوى الثقافى والمعرفى لصفوة الموضوعات والأحداث والآراء التى تمت فى المنتدى خلال عام ..وما يتعلق بهم من تفاعلات وذكريات ومواقف لها وقع محبب وقريب من النفس ..فيها اثارة وتشويق لاشك ..ولذلك أنا لا أعتبرها حقا حدثا عابر أو مجرد عمل ترفيهى ..وانما أتناولها بجدية وأنظر لها على مستوى الحدث ..فهذا نابع من اهتمامى نفسه بالمنتدى وبأننى حين كنت أقدم موضوعا كنت أعنى تقديم شىء مفيد ونافع ..جاد وموضوعى ..لا مجرد أنه مسلى ومنسى ..ولذلك فهو يستحق المنافسة والتقديم .. 

يا ريت تكلمينا عن المواضيع التي تشاركين بها هذا العام.

أتقدم بخمس موضوعات وهى الحد الأقصى للمواضيع المشاركة كما تتضمن بنود المسابقة ..وجدتنى فى حيرة شديدة أى الموضوعات أختار وفى أى القاعات وأخيرا انتقيت خمسة موضوعات فى قاعات متنوعة ويبعدن كل البعد عن قاعة المناقشات التى أشرف عليها مع زملائى وعن القاعات العامة عموما ..

دعينا نبدأ بموضوع " ملامح الهوية " فى قاعة مصر التى فى خاطرى ..وهذا الموضوع من الموضوعات المحببة لقلبى حقا ..وهومستمر ان شاء الله مادمت ..فكرته قائمة على محاولة الإمساك بالهوية من خلال ملامح واضحة ومميزة لها ..فتجديننى مثلا أستعرض صورة لملامح مصرية جدا ..صورة أخرى لمَعلَم ..أتناول حدث وذكرى ..أو شخصية من الشخصيات الأصيلة ..وكنت أتعمد دائما تقديم الشخضيات ممن أثروا تاريخنا وثقافتنا ولم يسعفهم الحظ وينالوا نصيبهم الوافر من الشهرة والأضواء ..
وهذا بالطبع يليق وكلمة الهوية يا ريهام .. فالهوية فى الأساس كائن حى فينا ..فى قلوبنا وضمائرنا ..يحوى فى طياته أشياء عديدة من الصعب الامساك بها كاملة لأنها فعلا غامضة تتعلق بأحداس وقناعات وايمانيات قد تكتشف من خلال وضع أيدينا على مناطق الإحساس والحساسية فيما يربطنا بالوطن ..ومن هنا كان الموضوع ..أكثر من معنى وكلمة ..ولا أقل من احساس زاخم بماهية وادراك ..
انتهز الفرصة لأتقدم بالشكر لكل من ساهم وساند هذا الموضوع الذى بقى بفضلهم ..

الموضوع الثانى هو " ضحكة صغيرة ..إلى ابنى آدم فى عيد ميلاده " ..فى قاعة الشعر العامى
كنت سعيدة ..سعيدة جدا فى هذا الموضوع ..وكتبت غنوته بحب حقيقى واستمتاع ..كل ما وصفته هناك حدث بالفعل ..وكانت لدى النية أصلا لتقديم غنوة لطفلى فى يوم مولده وانشرها فى المنتدى بشكل مبتكر ومختلف ..ولذلك عكفت على كتابتها ..وأتذكر أنها كانت من أسهل الأبيات التى كتبتها ..كتبتها دون اى شعور بصعوبة ما ..كانت الخواطر والكلمات تتدفق على خاطرى فى استرسال عجيب ..وحمدت الله انها أدت الغرض ونالت الإعجاب وجمعت حولنا أصدقاء المنتدى الأعزاء يباركون ويفرحون ..

الموضوع الثالث بعنوان " الهاتف " ..وهو قصة قصيرة مكانها طبعا قاعة القصة
كتبتها عقب وفاة والدى ..كانت خواطرى حزينة جدا ..أغوص طوال الوقت فى بحر الذكريات والمفتقدات والأشياء التى لن تعود ..أشارك بها هذا العام لكم الصدق الهائل الذى حفل بهذه القصة بالرغم من أننى لم أتلق أى ردود تقريبا – هذا معتاد فى قاعة القصة – بخلاف الدكتور جمال الشربينى ..لم أعُد مطلقا بعد نشرها فى المنتدى لأطالعها لأن مجرد مطالعتها يرهقنى جدا ويكسبنى ألما شارخا ..هى فى النهاية عمل أدبى يقع تحت معايير أى عمل أدبى بصرف النظر عن خصوصيته بالنسبة لى ..

الموضوع الرابع هو " حق العودة إلى القدس " ..موضوع تمنيته كثيرا ..كنت أتمنى أن أكتب عن فلسطين وتقديمها كقضية لن تموت ..على أن أدعم الموضوع بالصور القديمة والحديثة والمؤثرة وكذلك المعلومات والمواقف لتى تذكرنا دائما بفلسطين وقضيتها ..كنت أخشى أن تسقط الذكرى من وجداننا وعقولنا بالتقادم والزمن أو بالإعتياد فقلت أنشأ هذا الموضوع وأجمع فيه من الصور الرائعة القديمة خصوصا والحديثة ما كنت أجده بالصدفة موجودا على الانترنت ويثير الشجن ..ولم أكتف بذلك بل كنت أعلق على الصور بإحساسى تجاهها ..وقررت أن أغذى الموضوع باستمرار ..ولسوف أعود اليه مجددا ان شاء الله ..فلم أفعل ما كنت أتمنى تماما ومازالت هناك أفكار أكثر أهمية أريد أن أضعها فيه.. وملف كبير للصور سأدعم به الموضوع حتى لا يموت وتموت معه فلسطين من عقولنا وقلوبنا ..

الموضوع الأخير تحت اسم " يا رجيم يا .. " فى قاعة المرأة .. وكما هو واضح من العنوان هو موضوع خاص بالنظم الغذائية الصحية..وكل نظام أدرجته فى هذا الموضوع كان نظام طبى معتمد من طبيبى الخاص ..ليس محض اجتهاد أو بحث عبر الشبكة العنكبوتية ..قلت لعل هناك من يستفد معى باتباع هذه النظم الغذائية الصحية المضمونة النتيجة ان شاء الله..وأيضا هذا الموضوع يدخل فى اطار اهتماماتى الخاصة والدقيقة جدا حيث أننى شغوفة بالوزن وطرق الحفاظ عليه تصل أحيانا لدرجة الوساوس ..

يا ترى ما هي توقعاتك لتلك المواضيع؟

توقعاتى ايجابية عموما ..فلدى دائما الأمل
ولكن من الطبيعى أنها ستفوز وخاصة فى غياب المنافس ..أى بالتزكية ..كنت أتمنى ومازلت أأمل فى وجود متنافسين ..ولم أتعمد طبعا الدخول للقاعات المهجورة ..ولكننى فقط أحببت أن أملأ فراغا بأعمال حقيقية قمت بها واجتهدت ..

هل هناك أفكار تحبِ ان تضيفينها إلى المسابقة للإستفادة منها في الأعوام القادمة ان شاء الله؟

لماذا لا نجرب ذات مسابقة أن نستضيف حكما أو عضوا تحكيميا ضمن لجنة حورس الداخلية على أن يكون من خارج المنتدى ..حتى ولو على سبيل التشريف أو " الضيف الشرفى " ..يعنى وجوده لرأى كمالى يعزز الإستفادة والنصح والإرشاد وتحفيز المبدعين والموهوبين مثلا ..

كما أتمنى أن يكون لمسابقة حورس جماعة أو رواد لا نرى ظهورهم فقط من العام للعام وانما خلال السنة كلها يعدون ويمهدون ويفرزون نشاطا ايجابيا توجيهيا يدعم من وجود المسابقة ويعزز من مكانتها واحتفاليتها .. 

كلمة توجهينها للجنة تحكيم حورس 2011..فما هي

وفقكم الله فى اختيار الأفضل.

كل الشكر لك اليمامة ...وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق ان شاء الله في المسابقة

ممتنة لكِ وأرق تمنياتى لك أيضا بالتوفيق ان شاء الله  

دمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،



أخواني وأخواتي نلتقي في الغد مع عضو جديد من المشاركين في مسابقة حورس أبناء مصر 2011 
فانتظرونا....*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> د/ جمال ...اسمح لي اقول رأيي في هذا الموضوع
> طبيعي ان يشعر اي عضو بقلق لو كان بينه وبين أعضاء لجنة التحكيم اي خلافات وهذا ما أشار إليه احمد ناصر في رده في الفعاليات وارفق مجدداً رده هنا:
> 
> 
> 
> ولأننا بشر ولسنا ملائكة نغضب من البعض وتكون لدينا بعض الإنطباعات ضدهم او مواقف شخصية
> وأكيد هذا يتم اخذه في الحسبان لأن كما قلت حضرتك هذه أشياء لا تخفى على أحد
> ...




*عزيزي بوكي بوكي 

من الأصل ومن الفرع ...الأصل هو القضاء المصري العريق ...
في القضاء المصري يسمح بتنحي القضاة فلماذا لا يسمح بتنحي أثنين من  أعضاء لجنة التحكيم  أو كان من الأفضل عدم الإعلان عن أسماء لجنة التحكيم من أصله*..!







*والسؤال الجديد* 
هو
إذا كان عدد الموضوعات المقدمة في قاعة ما عددها موضوعين فقط
وكلاهما لا يرقى للمستوي
فماذا ستفعل اللجنة
*هل ستحجب الجائزة؟!*

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> [SIZE=4]*عزيزي بوكي بوكي 
> 
> من الأصل ومن الفرع ...الأصل هو القضاء المصري العريق ...
> في القضاء المصري يسمح بتنحي القضاة فلماذا لا يسمح بتنحي أثنين من  أعضاء لجنة التحكيم  أو كان من الأفضل عدم الإعلان عن أسماء لجنة التحكيم من أصله*..!
> 
> *والسؤال الجديد* 
> هو
> إذا كان عدد الموضوعات المقدمة في قاعة ما عددها موضوعين فقط
> وكلاهما لا يرقى للمستوي
> ...


اسمح لي يا دكتور ما هو الفارق الذي كان سيحدث في حالة عدم الإعلان عن اسماء اعضاء اللجنة؟؟؟
هل سيلغي وجود الخلافات بين حضرتك وبين بعض أعضاء اللجنة؟
تأكد تماماً ان كل اعضاء اللجنة تعلم هذا ويتم مراعاة ذلك جيداً 
اما فكرة التنحي الحقيقة لأكثر من عضو هيكون شئ صعب ...يعني ديه وجهة نظري الشخصية مش هقدر طبعا اتكلم بالنيابة عن اللجنة
لكن هذا يكون منطقي لو شخص واحد من يحكم ساعتها ايوة طبعا مش هينفع لكن في وجود اكثر من محكم اعتقد لا توجد مشكلة

بخصوص السؤال الثاني ارفق لحضرتك رد الأزهري المصري في الفعاليات عليه:




> في القاعات التي لا يوجد بها ترشيحات غير موضوع واحد فقط هل يحصد جائزة حورس بصرف النظر عن تقييمه من قبل اللجنة؟ يا ريت تشرح لنا هذه النقطة
> 
> بالنسبة لهذا السؤال أريد أن أوضح أن مسألة التقييم تتطور مع الوقت بحسب الأفضل بعد المشاورات بين أعضاء اللجنة
> وما تم الاتفاق عليه مؤخرا هو أنه في حالة وجود موضوع وحيد يتم تقييم الموضوع نفسه إن كان يستحق الحصول على جائزة أم لا (قاعدة النجاح بالتزكية غير موجودة) لأنه ليس من المقبول أن يفوز موضوع بالجائزة الذهبية فقط لعدم وجود منافس له في القاعة فيكون الحجب أفضل حفاظا على قيمة الجائزة


ممكن استسمح حضرتك تقرأ المشاركة الأولى من هذا الموضوع ..ستجد فيها ردود كثيرة لمعظم ما يدور في خاطرك من تساؤلات

كل الشكر لك د/ جمال ودمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
* 
*** 

* 

*** 
* 
*


> **
> 
>  *أتقدم بخمس موضوعات وهى الحد الأقصى للمواضيع المشاركة كما تتضمن بنود المسابقة ..وجدتنى فى حيرة شديدة أى الموضوعات أختار وفى أى القاعات وأخيرا انتقيت خمسة موضوعات فى قاعات متنوعة ويبعدن كل البعد عن قاعة المناقشات التى أشرف عليها مع زملائى وعن القاعات العامة عموما ..*


*خير ما فعلتي عزيزتي  ندي الشهيرة باليمامة ...قرار عادل وحكيم   100%*


*
*** 
* 
*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *
> * *اسمح لي يا دكتور ما هو الفارق الذي كان سيحدث في حالة عدم الإعلان عن اسماء اعضاء اللجنة؟؟؟
> هل سيلغي وجود الخلافات بين حضرتك وبين بعض أعضاء اللجنة؟
> 
> *


*
بالله عليكي  عزيزتي بوكي بوكي أعيدي التفكير في سؤالك هذا*  :: 

 :: 
ملحوظة هامة جداً

يمكنك الإستعانة بصديق أو صديقة

----------


## boukybouky

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



ومع يوم جديد ضيف جديد من الأعضاء المشاركين في حورس أبناء مصر 2011 وضيفنا اليوم هو: 





االسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أهلاً ومرحباً بك sea horse ...

اولا شكرا للعزيزه بوكى لمجهودها المميز
ربنا يخليك سي هورس 

بما إنك أحد الأعضاء المشاركين في مسابقة حورس أبناء مصر 2011
ممكن نتعرف على رأي حضرتك بوجه عام في مسابقة حورس السنوية؟

مسابقة فكرتها ممتازه وتعيد الحيوية سنويا والدفئ للمكان خاصة وان توقيتها يكون مع قدوم البرد ومع الاستعداد لاستقبال العام الجديدد

يا ريت تكلمنا عن المواضيع التي تشارك بها هذا العام

موضوع فكرته بسيطه عن الوجبات والحلويات سهلة التصنيع ..لان مشكلة كل ام هى ضيق الوقت بين متطلبات البيت والزوج والابناء والمذاكرة ..الخ فبالتالى هى تحتاج اكتر لافكار بسيطه لا تحتاج وقت طويل وفى نفس الوقت عالية القيمة الغذائية ومرغوبه من اطفالنا الاعزاء

يا ترى ما هي توقعاتك لتلك المواضيع؟

لا اتوقع اى شئ ... انا اشارك فى المسابقى لاثراء الحدث فى كل المواقع .. واتمنى بالطبع ان يفوز الموضوع ... ولكنى اول المهنئين لاى صديق يفوز فى المسابقة ... فالغرض هو هذا التجمع الجميل وليس مجرد الفوز باللقب

هل هناك أفكار تحب ان تضيفها إلى المسابقة للإستفادة منها في الأعوام القادمة ان شاء الله؟

من وجهة نظرى المتواضعه ارى ان يتم الاعلان عنها بداية من شهر سبتمبر تحفيزا للاصدقاء على عمل موضوعات جديده

كلمة توجهها للجنة تحكيم حورس 2011..فما هي؟

اقولهم : الله يكون فى عونكم ويجزيكم خيرا عن مجهود صادق تبذلونه بمنتهى الحب من اجل اسعاد اسرتنا الجميله هنا

كل الشكر لك sea horse وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق ان شاء الله في المسابقة
دمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،



أخواني وأخواتي نلتقي في الغد مع عضو جديد من المشاركين في مسابقة حورس أبناء مصر 2011 
فانتظرونا....*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *
> 
> 
> * عذرا عزيزي الدكتور مصطفي  لتأخري في الرد على مشاركتك بأعلاه والتى لم ألحظها إلا اليوم ...عزيزي أنت تتكلم عن مجتمع "المنتدي الفاضل" علي وزن "المدينة الفاضلة" مع كل الإعتذار للأستاذ فاضل مراقب المنتدى....
> عزيزي الدكتور مصطفي أنت تتكلم عن مجتمع ملائكي وغير بشري  في حين نحن جميعا بشر من لحم ودم وحب وكراهية وعذرا لصراحتي الخالية دائما من النفاق فأنا والأستاذ أحمد ناصر على خلاف سياسي  وإن لم يكن معروف للبعض فهو معروف لله علام الغيوب وعلام ما تكنه وتخفيه الصدور  ومن هنا جاءت دائما إقتراحاتي بخصوص لجنة التحكيم الخارجية ....وأيضا هذا العام في الفيس بووك حصل سوء تفاهم بيني وبين الدكتورة إيمان الشامي... وتحسبا لمقص الرقيب سأرسل مشاركتي هذه عبر البريد الخاص...
> 
> وأنا لو كنت عضوا في لجنة تحكيم ورأيت نفسي على خلاف شخصي مع أحد المتسابقين  لكنت أعلنت إنسحابي  الفوري من لجنة التحكيم  حتى تضمن اللجنة حيادها التام..!
> والحكاية كلها مسألة مبادئ  أساسية  Basic Principles
> وليست لها أية علاقة بفوزي أو عدم فوزي في أية مسابقة هنا أوهناك فجائزتي الكبري أنتظرها فقط من خالق هذا الكون الله سبحانه وتعالى
> ...


الأستاذ الدكتور مهندس جمال الشربيني
اطمن حضرتك جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

ان هذا الامر محسوب حسابه كويس قوى 

وعارفين كويس ان حضرتك لك مشاكل كثيره مع اعضاء كثيرين 

وهذا الامر وان كان لا يخص لجنة التحكيم 

لكن تحت نظر اللجنة  ومتابعتها

اطمئن

وقد سبق إرسال هذا الرد إلى حضرتك في رسالة خاصة رداً على رسالتكم الخاصة التي جاء بها سؤالك

----------


## boukybouky

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



ومر الوقت سريعاً ووصلنا لآخر ضيف من الأعضاء المشاركين في حورس أبناء مصر 2011 وضيفنا اليوم هو: 





االسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أهلاً ومرحباً بك ا/ سيد ...

الأبنة العزيزة المهندسة / ريهام
بارك الله فيك
أرجو أن تكون بخير وصحة

بما إنك أحد الأعضاء المشاركين في مسابقة حورس أبناء مصر 2011
ممكن نتعرف على رأي حضرتك بوجه عام في مسابقة حورس السنوية؟

عطيها درجة متقدمة جداً ولا يعيبها إحجام بعض السادة الأعضاء من ذوى القلام الممتازة من المشاركة فيها
بالفعل ا/ سيد اكثر ما يزعجني هو إحجام بعض الأقلام المميزة عن الإشتراك والذي لا افهم مبرره  واتفهم انه حقهم لكن المنتدى له حق أيضاً عليهم...

يا ريت تكلمنا عن المواضيع التي تشارك بها هذا العام

أشارك هذا العام بموضوع واحد فقط فى قاعة لقاءات فى حب الله هو موضوع (هيا نقرب بين المدارس والمذاهب والفرق الإسلامية ) وقد كنت معتاد أن اشارك فى كل عام بخمسة موضوعات ولكن هذا العام بسبب الأحداث المتلاحقة التى أمسكت بتلاليب ثورة 25 يناير وثوارها حزنت وتوقفت عن الكتابة ثم كانت وفاة الصديق الدكتور / احمد فنديس صدمة جديدة استمرت معى بعد علمى بمرض الصديق المهندس/ عاطف هلال شفاه الله .
رحم الله الدكتور أحمد فنديس وأسكنه فسيح جناته...
وربنا يرجع لنا ا/ عاطف بالسلامة وينعم عليه بالصحة والعافية

يا ترى ما هي توقعاتك لتلك المواضيع؟

هذا متروك للجنة ويعلم الله اننى كتبت الموضوع رغبة فى وحدة المسلمين فقط ولكن لا باس من المشاركة به فى المسابقة.

هل هناك أفكار تحب ان تضيفها إلى المسابقة للإستفادة منها في الأعوام القادمة ان شاء الله؟

أتمنى أن تشمل المسابقة باب لموضوع أو موضوعان قدامى يعتبروا من أمهات المواضيع فى المنتدى وكذلك أى موضوع كتب فى وقت سابق للمواعيد المحددة وما زال يناقش .

كلمة توجهها للجنة تحكيم حورس 2011..فما هي؟

الشكر لا يكفيكم فأنتم تسخرون وقتكم الثمين للوصول لأفضل تقييم للمواضيع وتنكرون حقكم فى المشاركة رغم أنكم من اصحاب الأقلام الرفيعة فى المنتدى .

كل الشكر لك ا/ سيد وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق ان شاء الله في المسابقة
دمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،

أشكرك ودمتِ بخير



كل الشكر لكل من تابع الفعاليات وشارك معنا 
وتمنياتي لكل المشاركين في حورس 2011 بالتوفيق وكل عام وانتم بخير...*

----------


## drmustafa

العزيزة بوكي
بارك الله فيك 
كلمة شكر لاتكفي
على هذه الوجبة الثرية والمشاركة الفعالة في فعاليات حورس 2011
ولكني لا أملك غيرها
فشكراً لك
دمت في أمان الله

----------


## اليمامة

الموضوع كان رائع حقا يا ريهام
عشنا فيه أجواء حدث شعرنا من خلاله - الفاعليات - أنه حدث فعلا مهم وثقافى 
استمتعت بحوارات اللجنة والأعضاء ..وبردودك البسيطة الحية 
هذه اللفتات الرائعة لا تنسى من الذاكرة ابدا 
ولذلك سأظل دوما أتذكر هذا الموضوع الوجدانى 

 :f2:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

**


**
* 

أشارك هذا العام بموضوع واحد فقط فى قاعة لقاءات فى حب الله هو موضوع (هيا نقرب بين المدارس والمذاهب والفرق الإسلامية ) وقد كنت معتاد أن اشارك فى كل عام بخمسة موضوعات ولكن هذا العام بسبب الأحداث المتلاحقة التى أمسكت بتلاليب ثورة 25 يناير وثوارها حزنت وتوقفت عن الكتابة ثم كانت وفاة الصديق الدكتور / احمد فنديس صدمة جديدة استمرت معى بعد علمى بمرض الصديق المهندس/ عاطف هلال شفاه الله .
رحم الله الدكتور أحمد فنديس وأسكنه فسيح جناته...
وربنا يرجع لنا ا/ عاطف بالسلامة وينعم عليه بالصحة والعافية



أخي العزيز شديد الإحترام والفاضل سيد جعيتم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
رحم الله جميعا موتانا وأسكنهم جميعا فسيح جناته  وأنعم الله بالشفاء على جميع مرضانا ومنهم  أخي الفاضل  المهندس عاطف هلال  وأخي الأصغر العميد متقاعد حمادة الشربيني  وأيضا أخي الأصغر أبو البنات الثلاثة شقيق زوجتي مجدى عوض....ولكن لا داعي للحزن الشديد  على إرادة الله سبحانه وتعالى  ولا داعى للإستسلام لهذا الحزن الشديد والذي بلا شك في كثير من الحالات يؤدي إلى سمح الله إلى الإكتئاب وفقدان المناعة البشرية ...إرجع لكتاباتك وإبداعاتك وقل أعملوا وقل أفعلوا






*

----------


## boukybouky

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



معلش هو بس حصل خطأ في الترتيب للقاءات بالتالي تم تداركه وإستكمال الفعاليات 
ونلتقي من جديد مع ضيف جديد من الأعضاء المشاركين في مسابقة
 حورس أبناء مصر 2011
ومعنا اليوم:




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أهلاً ومرحباً بكِ الشحرورة ...

اهلا بوكى
كل سنة وانتى طيبة

 ممكن نتعرف على رأيك بوجه عام في مسابقة حورس السنوية؟

بوكى بوكى
الكل هنا بيحبوكى
وانا طبعا يا قمر كمان بنحبوكى
تسلمى لانك خليتنى اقول اللى فى قلبى
هههههههههههههههههههه
يا رب يخليكي الشحرورة  بس انت كده قلتي رأيك فيا انا مش في حورس 

يا ريت تكلمينا عن المواضيع التي تشاركين بها هذا العام.

للأسف انتاجى السنة دى قليل جدا بالنسبة للأحداث اللى حصلت
لكن فى وانا مالى
نص بيلقى الضوء على السلبية اللى كل الناس بقت بتعانى منها
وانا مالى المهم انا وعيالى والباقى ينطحن
مفيش اى مشاكل

وموضوع شحروريات
ده عبارة عن القاء الضوء بردة على السلبيات والايجابيات اللى بنعيشها الان
وفورا ههههههههههههههه
وحاجات بتفرس شحرورة فلازم اعبر والا اتخنق وامووووووت
ايه بعد الشر عنى تسلمى يا عسولة  

يا ترى ما هي توقعاتك لتلك المواضيع؟

ان شاء الله الفوز طالما بعت كل حاجة طلبتها لجنة التحكيم
كل حاجة رغم انى محتاجة

بطلت اطبخ لولادى
وأكتفينا بمية وشوية زبادى
واللى بيعترض
بازحقله على كورنيش المعادى
وطبعا اللجنة طيبين وحونينين
ومش هيقولوا حادى بادى
نختار مين من الناحية دى
والا الناحية دى
كلهم حلوين وأخواتى
سهرانه على باب اللجنة ليلاتى
أدعى بكل آهاتى
يسعدهم ربى
وتبقى نتيجتى على قد
مقاس تضحياااااااااااتى
قبضت الجمعية
وسجلت فى شعراء العامية
خفت ليسقط أسمى
فشاركت فى مشروع التنمية
مد يا ابنى ايديك
من غير ما بتبحلق بعينيك
دى مجرد منحة
ومش اساسية
دى اللجنة دى
مش محتاجة ومتهنية
رفضوا الرشوة
او حتى العشوة
يختى عليهم
واخداهم لبعيد النشوة
وميزتهم هية الشفافية
بس يا بوكى مش هاتكلم
لحسن على أسمى يتعلم
ولا اطول حتى برونزية

هههههههههههههههههه
أخر جمال اهو متكلمتش خالص
ادينى بامد ايديه ومغمضة حتى عينية
اتفضلواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا



هل هناك أفكار تحبِ ان تضيفينها إلى المسابقة للإستفادة منها في الأعوام القادمة ان شاء الله؟

ايوة طبعا
تقليل رسوم الاشتراك فى المسابقة
زيادة الجوايز شوية اتنين من كل نوع
مصاحبة شيك مدفوع لحاملة جنب الجايزة
منع كل شعراء العامية من المشاركة الا الشحرورة
دخول المشاركين غرفة التحكيم لمراجعة شروط النظام فيها
ولجان الفرز الاساسية والفرعية
وممنوع ارسال أكل ومية للجنة التحكيم
أتقاء شر السمية
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

بجد بقى ليه يحذفوا من الترشيح مسابقات رمضان
والله يا جماعه مبذول فيها جهد كبير
لزمن يضيفوها السنة الجاية 

كلمة توجهينها للجنة تحكيم حورس 2011..فما هي

كل سنة وأنتم طيبين وكل حورس
واحنا وأنتم متجمعين

كل الشكر لك الشحرورة...وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق ان شاء الله في المسابقة

وكل الشكر ليكى يا قمرنا
ودايما مفرحانا

دمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،
دمتِ بكل خير 
في رعاية الله



أخواني وأخواتي نلتقي في الغد مع عضو جديد من المشاركين في مسابقة حورس أبناء مصر 2011 
فانتظرونا....*

[/QUOTE]

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

 ** 


 ** 

 ** 
 *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
* أهلاً ومرحباً عزيزتي الشاعرة الشحرورة ...*

 *وأهلا عزيزتي بوكى بوكي*
* وكل سنة والجميع طيبين*


 * كده برضك الرشوة عيني عينك

*** 
* بس الحمدلله جت متأخرة جداً
 أنا جالي خبر إن النتيجة إتسربت من الكنترول
وأحمدك يا رب أنا مش مقدم مواضيع
في قاعات الشعر
لأنني والحمدلله وده من بخت 
وحظ الشحرورة ماليش في الشعر* 


 

 * كل سنة وأنتم طيبين وكل حورس*
* واحنا وأنتم متجمعين*

 


 
*مع خالص تحياتي*

----------


## boukybouky

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



نلتقي مع آخر ضيف من الأعضاء المشاركين في مسابقة
 حورس أبناء مصر 2011
ومعنا اليوم:



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أهلاً ومرحباً بكِ nova_n ...

اهلا بالاستاذة ريهام

 ممكن نتعرف على رأيك بوجه عام في مسابقة حورس السنوية؟

مسابقة حورس اراها انها تفاعل رائع بين أعضاء المنتدى
وتنافس جميل يبعث فينا روح التأخى والتشويق والمحبة
وفيها ايضا تنشيط فى قاعات المنتدى والواحد بيقرأ اشياء كثيرة

يا ريت تكلمينا عن المواضيع التي تشاركين بها هذا العام.

لالموضوعات التى رشحتها لحورس هذا العام 5
وكلهم حلوووين هههههههههه نبدأ بموضوع 
شجون مصرية
لان الموضوع دة بالذات كنت متحمسة جدا جدا وانا باعد له
وكان له تكملات كثيرة لكن للاسف ماوجدتش تفاعل كبير من الأعضاء
ووجدت لو كملته هيبقى مجهود على الفاضى محدش هيدخل الموضوع تانى
بصراحة مش عارفه ليه ففضلت الا أكمل حتى أنتهى من امتحاناتى وأشوف

موضوع هل القوائم السوداء هى فى حب مصر ؟؟؟
وهذا الموضوع انا عشت تجربته بالواقع
وحسيت انه ظلم لناس كتير جدا وان فى ناس نصبوا نفسم حكام علينا
بدون وجه حق وانتجوا القوائم السوداء والألوان

موضوع رمضان حول العالم
انا بأعشق تاريخ كل شيئ ودايما ادور عليه واحس بارتياح كبير
لما أعرف صحيح بانسى بس باكون سعيدة
ولانى عشت رمضان فى دولة اخرى ووجدت فرق كبير
بين رمضان بمصر وباقى الدول العربية
ففكرت انى ألف وأسجل رمضان هنا وهناك

موضوع ملف لأكلات شم النسيم
اما المطبخ انا باحب جدا انى انجح فى المطبخ صحيح لسه يعنى
فى أول الطريق بس معجبة بالتحدى فيه
وباحب عمل ملفات شاملة مجمعة من أجل الأستفادة من أكتر من ملحوظة

موضوع رمضان جانا ( ملف أكلات رمضانية )
وكمان ملف رمضان نفس الكلام لشم النسيم
ارتباطى بالموضوعات المجمعة

يا ترى ما هي توقعاتك لتلك المواضيع؟

امممممم كلهم ابنائى
وتوقاعاتى انى المهم شاركتكم اللحظات الجميلة فى المسابقة
جنب اسماء كبيرة وقديرة وطبعا لو فاز اى موضوع هافرح جدا جدا

هل هناك أفكار تحبِ ان تضيفينها إلى المسابقة للإستفادة منها في الأعوام القادمة ان شاء الله؟

أضافة قسم اخر يكون للموضوعات المنقولة بتصرف
لان احيانا شخصية الناقل بتظهر فى الشئ الذى نقله واضافة عليه
من شخصيته ورأيه الخاص به مش نقل حرفى
وتكون له جائزة حتى ولو شهادة تقدير ودة مش معناه تشجيع النقل لكن الأبتكار
فى شيئ منقول والتجديد فيه 

كلمة توجهينها للجنة تحكيم حورس 2011..فما هي


أبعث لهم بالشكر والتقدير لمجهودهم وتعبهم معانا فى القراءة
والتعب فى التقييم كان الله فى عونهم
وشكر خاص للاستاذ القدير أسكندرانى صاحب الفكرة انه بيسعدنا
والاستاذة لولى على تصميماتها اللى تجنن

كل الشكر لك nova_n...وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق ان شاء الله في المسابقة


انا متشكرة لكِ جدا جدا استاذة بوكى وعلى أستضافتك لى
وأهتمامك الجميل بالمسابقة وأفكارك الرائعة
وكل سنة وأنتم طيبين
واسفة على التأخير فى الرد لكن عذرى الامتحانات
وخايفة أنجح فى حورس وأريح فى امتحاناتى
ربنا يوفقك في الإثنين ونبارك لك ونهنيكي دايماً للنجاح والتفوق

دمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،




أخواني وأخواتي كل عام وانتم بخير وبصحة وسلام
نودع عام 2011 بكل ما فيه من أحداث وندعوا الله ان يكون عام 2012 يحمل لنا الخير والصلاح
ويوفقنا لعمل كل ما ينفعنا وينفع الأمة الإسلامية*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*كل عام وانت جميعا بخير

فترة جميله قضيناها مع بعض 

وحوارت الجميله بوكى الرائعة  زادت الموضوع جمال وبهاء 

واجاباتكم جميعا كانت كلها تفرح وتسعدنا 

وكم اشعرتنا ان اى مجهود مبذول فى المسابقة بسيط فى مقابل مشاعر الدفء التى نراها منكم 

لكم جميعا كل الشكر 



*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*

ايه اللى انتى بتقوليه ده يا شحرورة 

هى دى كانت رشوه 

انتى جيبالنا خروفين صغيرين وعامله هليله 

دا حتى مشبعتش انا ولا دكتور مصطفى ولا احمد ناصر  ولا حسام عمر ولا زيزو ولا ابن البلد 

وسى هورس معجبهوش طريقة الشوى 

وحسن شاعر الرومانسيه قال نقصه تتبيل 

وكملنا العزومة سلاطات 

على كل حال 

خدى بالك فى المسابقة الجيه 

اهى هديتك دى يادووووووووووووب  نقضى بيها الكريسماس 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مااااااااااااشى 

استلقى وعدك بقى من اللجنة 

*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

كل الشكر لك يا ريهام على هذا الموضوع الطيب والذى نجح بإمتياز فى عرض وجهات نظر وآراء أعضاء لجنة التحكيم وكل المشتركين فى المسابقة
وكل عام ومنتدى أبناء مصر بخير
 :f2:

----------


## اسكندرانى

*ايه رايك يا استاذ احمد فى اللى بتقوله شحرورة 
عاوز اعرف رايك بالتفصيل*

----------


## kethara

*أختى الرقيقة الغالية بوكى
الضيوف الكرام

كل الشكر والأمتنان لكل من ادلى برأيه هنا فى هذا الموضوع
وسجل كلمة شكر للجنة التحكيم
فكم سعادتنا كبيرة بتواجدكم الرائع وهذا التجمع السنوى الفريد
الذى يُغذى مشاعرنا بمنتهى الروعة
دمتم جميعا بخير وأملنا دائما ان نتلاقى بالمحبة والخير

وتحية مغمسة بعطر الياسمين للغالية بوكى
لمشاركتها الرقيقة بهذا المجهود
بورك تواجك الرائع اختى

مع تحيتى*

----------


## kethara

*أختى الحبيبة الرقيقة
الشحــــرورة

هههههههههههههههه
أسعد الله قلبك بكل الخير غاليتى
بزمتك انتى عملتى كل ده لللجنة حرام عليكِ
انا اول مرة أعانى من الضحك بهذة الدرجة
معلومة مهمة جدا جدا لو كان الأكل دة وصل لللجنة
انا مش باكل اللحم الضانى أكيد وصل لاخى اسكندرانى
ولم يخبرنى أحد بهذة العطية
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ولذلك اسجل أعتراضى
كل حورس وأنتى بخير وانا منتظرة حقى 
وعلى باقى أعضاء اللجنة الأدلاء بتصريحاتهم

تحيتى*

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


كل الشكر لكم جميعاً بجد رفعتوا من روحي المعنوية  :: 

معلش بعتذر اني مش عارفة ارد على كل حد لوحده علشان كده كتبت رد مجمع... 

بجد ردودكم وتفاعلكم هو اللي عمل للموضوع معنى ورونق وكل شئ

ربنا يديم علينا لمتنا الحلوة ومناسبتنا الجميلة

كل حورس وانتم بخير 
في رعاية الله،،،

----------

